

GSLV soars to space with Indian cryogenic engine - swatkat
http://spaceflightnow.com/gslv/d5/140105launch/

======
swatkat
GSLV is a three stage launch vehicle:

Stage 1: S139 solid fuel core (HTPB) + Four L40 Vikas liquid strap on boosters
(UDMH N2O4)

Stage 2: GS2 Vikas liquid engine (UDMH N2O4)

Stage 3: CE7.5 cryogenic engine (LOX LH2)

S139 and Vikas engines are used in PSLV as well. CE 7.5 is the indigenous
cryogenic engine.

Launch video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7HIvfhoFHM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7HIvfhoFHM)
(launch occurs at 00:38)

